# Matthews Website sucks



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

The site does look better than last years. I'm glad to see that they added a dealer locator, now if they could only make it simple. With all manufacturers you just click on your state or type in your zip. With Mathews, you have to sign over your first born.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I agree*

Thats why I have catalogs. Just alot easier.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

NHhunter;

"With Mathews, you have to sign over your first born."

Come on, they just want to get you on a mailing list - or maybe compile a list to sell to other marketers...They are just looking after your best interests...Honest...



-CG


----------



## bowjer (Jan 8, 2003)

This is one of the reasons that I got rid of my mathews bow. the website was lousy, would never answer my questions and when I called their tech people they were rude and condescending. I'm glad someone else figured them out. they lost my business for sure.


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

This is a "Manufacturer Announcement"? Whose? LOL!!


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

*I also agree*

Mathews takes too long to update their web site.The year is half over by the time they post the new bows.I'm having problems getting catalogs from Trubal and Lancasters also.They don't seem to care.


----------



## gusher (Mar 29, 2003)

Mathews thinks that because they are MATHEWS they don't have too have any information on the website. Wonder why they don't have a forum on there either. They need a come down off of that cloud that they are on. Still good bows just not very helpful people.


----------



## LegacyHunter (Apr 2, 2003)

they don't get their new bows out till half the years over so why update the website? maybe they do it later than everyone else so they can bring out the new stuff at the AMO show while everyone else puts their new stuff out before. i don't know but seems logical to me. i have never had to call them or had any problem with either of the two bows by mathews i own so can't comment on customer service.


----------



## Foamkiller (Apr 8, 2003)

You need to be dealing with the dealers anyway not mathews, if you are not a dealer or a pro on there staff, they have no reason to talk to you.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Never had a problem with customer service from Mathew's...As far as the website...Well thats the last thing I worry about when it comes to buying bows..


----------



## oscag (Feb 20, 2003)

I just went to there web site to see what you are talking about I don't see any specs missing and if you look at discontined bow there are specs on all there old bows


----------



## mtoxx78 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Mathews better buy*

My Q2xl is still around and competitive unlike a Hoyt Defiant or Stiker from the same year intoduced. Both bows accurate but more bang for my buck with Mathews. Think about it.


----------



## Jason (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah.. I need to ditch my Legacy because the Mathews website isn't everything I would like for it to be... 

Hahahahahahaha...

That's some odd logic you've got there!


----------

